# Shrimp and Aquascape



## LiYudi (Sep 13, 2013)

Dear All,

I am a newcomer in Aquarium Hobbyist. I would like to make a Shrimp and Aquascape Aquarium.
Is it possible? Can I use Powder Fertilizer when setup the first time? Any suggestion?

Thank You


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

well.....shrimps are quite sensibles to most of the micro elements such as copper, iron, etc. wich you should use when fertlise a planted tank. Anyhow, if you adopt a very precautionary attitude when laying down the tank (if you use fertilzed substrate, please allow at least 1.5 or 2 inches of gravel on top of it just to keep it safely separeted from the top water) and afterwards fertilizing it, most of the former Hetropoda shrimps (now their scientific name is Davidi, anyhow Red Cherry and so on), will tolerate very well a planted tank. Also Caridina Japonica (Amano Shrimps) can tolerate quite well fertilized tank, but you won't be able to breed them, instead with Davidi you can have breeding. A mixture of two is welcome in medium size tank since they won't hybridize.


----------



## LiYudi (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi alexfdj, thank you for the respond and suggestion. 

Since I am new in this Aquarium hobby, I will give detail what I am about to do with my aquarium, perhaps you can pin point the correct direction.
I have a 90x45x45 (cm). I am planning to use about 140 litre of water.
The aquarium arrangement will be:

Ista Shrimp Soil-ph5.5 (about 1-2 cm) (Top)
Powder Fertilizer (haven't decide which brand)
Ista Shrimp Soil-ph 5.5 (thin layer, about max 1 cm)
UGF
Bio Ring (Bottom)

I will also use UV Canister Filter Resun EF-2800U to support the aquarium. I've also added Seachem Matrix biomedia in the canister.

I am not sure if this arrangement is good enough to keep the shrimp alive at the same time grow the plant. What am I missing?
Any suggestion are most welcome.

Thank You


----------



## alexfdj (Sep 11, 2013)

ok....

I don't ever used the Ista Shrimp soil but as soil it sounds ok for plans and shrimps too...just take a look to some guidelines about generic soil.

You don't need UGF since you already have a canister filter. Perhaps I would lay down as follows (starting from lower glass):

- gravelite or lapilli (you can find them in garden shops, very cheap and useful for plants rooting) let's say 1 cm thickness.
- Fertilizing powder (really if you want but I don't think you need it, I would rather use, just in case you notice plants demand, fertilizing tabs later on, close to the plants)
- Ista Shrimp soil (at least 4-5 cm thickness)

and that's it for the substrate.

Then you must consider, depending on the plants you would like to have, to set-up a proper lighting, CO2 and Liquid fertilization protocol.


----------



## LiYudi (Sep 13, 2013)

alexfdj said:


> ok...
> 
> Then you must consider, depending on the plants you would like to have, to set-up a proper lighting, CO2 and Liquid fertilization protocol.


Thank you alexfdj for your comment.
I've setup my aquarium for about a week but haven't got the chance to buy any plants/moss. I put Sera InitialStick Fertilizer (1/4 of recommended dose) to see the water parameter changes.

After about 5 days, the Water parameter:
TDS: 830
P.H 7.2
GH: 13
Temp: 23-24 (using multi fan attach to aquarium-consisting of 8 fans)
I think the water parameter seems too high. But I haven't do any WC. Gonna do it soon.
I hope after 2 months the water parameter will be lower (I HOPE)
What do you think?

Thank You


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

alexfdj said:


> well.....shrimps are quite sensibles to most of the micro elements such as copper, iron, etc. wich you should use when fertlise a planted tank.


Though this is true about unchelated copper and iron. Chelated traces (like the ones used in fertilizers) are not nearly as toxic as we think.

About your TDS, are you using EI as fertilizer method? If so 830 is normal. Are you using stones? If so, they probably contain lime and raise TDS. I'm not sure you use the UGF you mentioned. If so, this might raise the TDS.


----------

